# Cicada, Tarantula, Harvestman, Forest Leaf Grasshopper etc



## orionmystery (Oct 27, 2013)

Forest Leaf Grasshopper (Systella rafflesii) we found at night



IMG_1725 copy Forest Leaf Grasshopper - Systella rafflesii by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Look at the mandibles! Scary, yet fascinating. I was on my knees and elbows, photographing one when all of a sudden I felt a sharp pain on my left wrist - one of the soldiers got its mandibles locked into my flesh! Ouch.



IMG_2551 copy Soldier Termite by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


An emerging cicada we found at night. Selangor, Malaysia. 



IMG_2116 copy Emerging Cicada by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A friendly Harvestman (Opiliones) that posed for me. Most others would just disappear in no time. With 8 long legs, they can run really fast . Pahang, Malaysia.



Harvestman IMG_1641 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Nice looking Pleasing Fungus Beetle (Erotylid) I found on a tree root at night. Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia (Borneo). 



Pleasing Fungus Beetle (Erotylid) IMG_1337 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Black Beauty! Phlogiellus sp. - suggested by Stefan Phalargorn. 



Tarantula -Phlogiellus sp. IMG_0988 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


It was tough photographing this beautiful cicada with just available light on an extremely windy day . But it was worth it. Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia (Borneo).



Beautiful Cicada IMG_0918 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Oct 27, 2013)

great shots.  What's the setup youre using for these?


----------



## Juga (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome as usual.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 27, 2013)

Juga said:


> Awesome as usual.



Thanks Joe.



Braineack said:


> great shots.  What's the setup youre using for these?



Thanks.

First 6 with the 40D, MPE65 and MT24:

MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature

Last one with 40D, 150mm F2.8 and tripod:

Tips on shooting with natural light | Up Close with Nature


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry..correction:

1, 2, 3, 4, 6 with the 40D, SP60 F2, 270EX, DIY Diffuser:

It looks something like this: Melvyn's Macro Rig | Up Close with Nature

#5 with MPE65, MT24EX and concave diffuser:

MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature

Last one with 40D, 150mm F2.8 and tripod:

Tips on shooting with natural light | Up Close with Nature[/QUOTE]


----------



## CoBilly (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice. 4 & 6 do it for me. How close were you to that scary black tarantula?


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 28, 2013)

CoBilly said:


> Nice. 4 & 6 do it for me. How close were you to that scary black tarantula?



Thanks. According to the exif, the distance was 0.36m. I think it's sensor plane to subject.


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 28, 2013)

I HATE bugs and will have the heebey-geebies all day BUT *your shots are pretty cool!*


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Oct 28, 2013)

Amazing shots!


----------

